# Selon-E in difficient areas



## Hillsvale (Feb 12, 2012)

We have a selenium deficient area, when the lambs and goats were born last year we gave them a shot of selon-e but no where can I find info on what to give adult sheep and goats (all pregnant).. if we are in a deficient area surely we should give them a shot but if so how much?


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Feb 12, 2012)

I don't know but, Hope someone can help you!!!!


----------



## goodhors (Feb 12, 2012)

Call and ask the Vet how much is needed.


----------



## Hillsvale (Feb 13, 2012)

goodhors said:
			
		

> Call and ask the Vet how much is needed.


My hope was to find someone who had experience with selenium and selon-e rather than bother our very busy vet who rarely calls back within several days unless an emergency, with so few livestock vets that deal with non commercial sheep and goats I try and not bother unless an emergency. I believe this to be what this forum is all about.

So does anyone have some knowledge with this, I sure would appreciate your insite.


----------



## SheepGirl (Feb 13, 2012)

I'm not sure, but you can always call or email Pipestone Vet Clinic and you will get a reply promptly. I am no where near them, but they are still very helpful.


----------



## Hillsvale (Feb 14, 2012)

so I checked the two mature ewes tonight and their ligaments are loosening and one of them is showing sighs of leakage, both udders are starting to have teets curving out just waiting for their whatnots to get swollen and (juicy) and we will be good to go ... suspecting lambs in the next few days just when Simon is travelling for work and I am on a very busy work schedule (we have a transit strike now so its 1.5 hours both ways and a 9 hour work day..... ) and with my spinal injury I can struggle especially with the snow. Anyone with some advise of the vaccine would be wonderful, our vet is away.

Cheers


----------



## Hillsvale (Feb 23, 2012)

So I finally raised the vet via his assistant. For those who are in deficient areas the dosage for adult ewes is 1/2 cc


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Feb 23, 2012)

When in doubt, Google!  I have never heard of Selon-E, but just did a quick google search and found this info  with the dosage.  I know you already have it, but may be helpful in future cases if you can't get ahold of your vet.


----------



## ShadyAcres (Feb 23, 2012)

aggieterpkatie said:
			
		

> When in doubt, Google!  I have never heard of Selon-E, but just did a quick google search and found this info  with the dosage.  I know you already have it, but may be helpful in future cases if you can't get ahold of your vet.


What a handy site!  Have bookmarked for future ref.


----------



## Hillsvale (Feb 23, 2012)

Yup.... I had found that site but it was newborn 1/4 cc and 2-8 weeks 1/2cc, I would have thought that adult ewes would have needed more. Who knew adults and tiny little lambs required the same amount!


----------

